# CEUs for CPMA



## Sandy Stevens (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello,
Certifications for some specialty certifications are hard to come by. I noticed that the last 7 Test Yourself have not included specialty credentialed. CEUs can be obtained through CMS for free, but they don't make it clear whether it's for CPC and other certifications. 

Does anyone know where I can find low cost CEUs as a CPMA?

In the meantime I'll continue to watch for the Test Yourself to include CPMA and take the CEUs from CMS, enter them and see if they will convert to go toward my CPMA credential, rather than my CPC.

Your advice is appreciated -


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry.... Though I am an auditor, I probably should have posted my inquiry in the Education forum rather than Auditing. 

Thanks!


----------



## sdelth4284 (Jan 12, 2016)

I had to purchase a workshop from AAPC to earn enough CEUs for my last renewal. I have not found any free CPMA CEUs.


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Jan 27, 2016)

*CEU for CPMA*

The only "free" ones I have found is through CMS's MLN. A subscription to the E/M University offers CPMA CEUs and I found them to be less expensive than some workshops and offers 12 to 22 CEUs annually I do, however, need to look into some workshops for CEUs. I just choke every time I see the cost. Some, but not many Test Yourself are free for the credential. Just mouse over the check mark and it will show the specialty credentials allowed.


----------

